# Live from Higgins...



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

Was there yesterday spots on the north end and west side had open water next to shore. It poured here Tuesday night and all day Wednesday. I wouldnt trust the whole lake and we did get the snow today.


----------

